# Lionel Taylor



## jks9199 (Jan 4, 2013)

Saya Lionel Taylor, 7th Level of Achievement in the American Bando Association, passed away unexpectedly on 1/3/2013.  Saya Taylor was a reknowned kickboxer and kickboxing coach, and tireless champion of youth.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 4, 2013)

.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 4, 2013)

Rip.


----------



## James Kovacich (Jan 4, 2013)

.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 22, 2013)

.


----------

